# Paralleling Generators



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I have picked up on members that are paralleling generators and I am questioning how they match phases.
I guess what I am asking is how can a panel alone tolerate two different power supplies with frequencies that are out of phase.
I am baffled!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Here's an article on the paralleling of generators: ? Paralleling of Generators and Synchronization
The Honda (and other) inverter generators are self-synchronizing: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/misc/EU2200i-EU2000i-Parallel-Operation.pdf
You can actually parallel different size Honda EU models and many have done so.
Here's the kit for paralleling the big EU7000is units for 14,000W peak: https://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/Honda-08E93-Z37-001AH/p92620.html?icn=PED&icl=product+page


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

ToolLover, you're right, out-of-phase doesn't work. syncing is easy, typically is accomplished at the point of power production.
Tabora mentioned that the inverter technology brings many benefits, not the least is a sort-of self-synchronization. 
But for the homeowner it would be very difficult and impractical to do phase shifting. 
One time, a technician in Watertown forced two small Solar turbines together. My work associate and I spent the next two weeks of shift work R&R'ing a new shear coupling 😕 
At least the couplings worked as advertised 😐


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Melson said:


> ToolLover, you're right, out-of-phase doesn't work. syncing is easy, typically is accomplished at the point of power production.
> Tabora mentioned that the inverter technology brings many benefits, not the least is a sort-of self-synchronization.
> But for the homeowner it would be very difficult and impractical to do phase shifting.
> One time, a technician in Watertown forced two small Solar turbines together. My work associate and I spent the next two weeks of shift work R&R'ing a new shear coupling 😕
> At least the couplings worked as advertised 😐


I was thinking paralleling two old style generators and I just could not figure how that could be done.
New technology! 
Out of my years of experience for sure.
I will just upgrade the generator size and let the young folks parallel.
Makes no sense to do that.


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi ToolLover,

This method is more than one hundred years old and was used to sync very big generators, it may be used for single phase too.






Regards.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Well Osivur, My old ears would ask for a better explanation of the proceedure to make it understandable in plain english.
On second thought, forget it, as I do not need to sync two generators.
I am just thinking out loud to begin with.
But thanks anyway!
And I am also thinking the old guys 100 years ago were definitely more ingenious than we of today are.:tango_face_surprise


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

OK ToolLover, anyway, nice to hear from you.
Best regards.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup it is best to stick with a late model inverter gen from honda to parallel.
and it is best to stick with the same model.
there has been some issues with mixing models on the honda inverter gens.
so 2200i with 2200i
2000i with same year of 2000i
etc.
I have had luck with my quad system.
4 of the 2000i
or 4 of the 2200i
gens and a big note: only all of the gens are the same year.
I have pix at poust usa
as well as parts lists to build your own.

the honda eu series inverter generators take all the headache out of parallel system. 

now there is a way to do it with "grid tie" systems they use that with multi source generation like on the wind turbine and solar systems. but it takes special inverters to do that!


----------

